# 75 gallon tank and stand upstairs?



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Would it be too much weight to set up my 75 gallon tank and stand upstairs at my house? I assume it would be fine since people put waterbeds and pool tables and such upstairs.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

JPZ28 said:


> Would it be too much weight to set up my 75 gallon tank and stand upstairs at my house? I assume it would be fine since people put waterbeds and pool tables and such upstairs.
> [snapback]1110539[/snapback]​


Go for it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

it will be safe


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Cool thanks guys! It will be the home for the soon to come rbp's and caribes.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds good, cariba are sweet


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

if u combine reds say 4 reds and 2 caribes, would the caribes get less aggressive? or would the reds maybe get more aggressive because the caribes are stealing all the food?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i'm going to put a 135g upstairs =] and a 29g across from it!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

i think you will be fine with that tank upstairs


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> i'm going to put a 135g upstairs =] and a 29g across from it!
> [snapback]1110825[/snapback]​


Are you sure??


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

JPZ28 said:


> Would it be too much weight to set up my 75 gallon tank and stand upstairs at my house? I assume it would be fine since people put waterbeds and pool tables and such upstairs.
> [snapback]1110539[/snapback]​


75 is no prob -- the most i would go is 100g


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

think about it this way...135g is about 1124 lb willed with water. give or take another 175 for gravel and stand. It'll just be about 1300lb. Think about 5 300 lb football players are standing in the same area. that's 1500 lb on the floor and i doubt itll have any problems.

and i'll also be putting a big piece of mdf wood on the floor under the stand to balance out the weight.

right now i have a 55g and 29g right next to each other. and a 200lb tv and 150lb home theater system along the same wall upstairs. I'll be moving the 29g, tv, and system to a different room.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

JPZ28 said:


> Would it be too much weight to set up my 75 gallon tank and stand upstairs at my house? I assume it would be fine since people put waterbeds and pool tables and such upstairs.
> [snapback]1110539[/snapback]​


there seem to be a misconception here about heave items..first of all when you have a tank like a 75g the weight (PREASURE) will be heavier then a waterbed cause you have to realize the 75g tank is only 4 feet across and a foot and half wide..so there less room for the weight to spread out in..has with the bed its around 8 feet long and 6-7 feet wide so the weight is more evenly spread out and less weight across the floor..its like if you have a 75g tanks and only 2 people well each person has to carry around 100lbs..but if you have 4 people now each person only has to carry 25lbs..but sorry to make this long..but yes you should be ok..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

75 gallon upstairs is fine man...I would start to worry once you get in the 100's.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Yea i agree with the guys in here, iwouldnt put anything heavier then a 100 gallon upstairs in my house, 75 should be fine though


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, its up and running now and the floor hasn't fallen through yet(knock on wood).
I can't wait until it's done cycling so I can order my fish!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i had a 150 on a second floor, and now i have a 75 and 55 on the third floor of my home


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

there are people on this site with tanks a lot bigger than 75 gallons on the second floor. You will have no problems at all.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

you'll be fine. i have two 55g on dual iron stand and 30g next to it plus 75g on other side of room on the second floor.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

good luck with the tank


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

yup no problemo...but if you're really worried, just check out the blueprints of your house and see which way the floor support is going.


----------

